# AF 336 locomotive armature



## trainman 2015 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a 336 locomotive that currently has a standard motor such as used in the 322 locomotives. I would like to replace the motor with the correct (larger) motor. I have the correct larger field coil (magnet) for the larger motor, but not the armature. From what I have found on line and in manuals the AF part number for field should be XA12A526. The armature should be XA14B816. I have found some notes in the service manuals referring to other armatures. The hand written notes added to the manuals are difficult to read. Does anyone know the correct/current part numbers for the larger 336 motor? Does anyone have any ideas of where the armature could be obtained at a decent price? Thanks for your help.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Finding the "correct" armature and something resembling a "decent" price are mutually exclusive. likely anyway.

If it's gotta be the bigger armature or nothing at all e-bay is probably your best option price wise. You might get lucky in an auction lot. 

The trouble with just the motor assembly is that those that have them know people will bleed cash for them. I can't explain irrational exuberance. I just report it.

If you want a solid runner I'd opt for a can motor conversion. The geared ½ speed is a DIY option or purchased as a finished kit.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Most 336's were made with the large motor, some were made with the small motor, so there is nothing incorrect about a small motor 336. If it is not running well I would do a can motor conversion. They are a direct replacement, no modifications to the engine required. Both full speed and half speed worm drives are available. 
Tom


----------

